# Loch Katrine aire officially open



## Mul (Jul 24, 2017)

1st official users of the new aires with eleccy, toilets. Thanks Stuart and the team. Showers nearly ready and toilets open. Good stop. Fingers x'd more will take note. 🖒


----------



## The laird (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm booked in for next weekend and hope to meet up with md and have some discussions for a members ,
Will take some pics for forum and report and update findings


----------



## Mul (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd post some piccys but can't from phone. Incredibly helpful staff. The guy Stuart who did our Elleccy had heard of WC 🖒


----------



## The laird (Jul 24, 2017)

Mul said:


> I'd post some piccys but can't from phone. Incredibly helpful staff. The guy Stuart who did our Elleccy had heard of WC 🖒



Yeah I'm n talks and discussions with the md but he is on holiday just now,hope to meet up with him next weekend


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 24, 2017)

Good news ...

Please can you confirm pricing details and location?

Thanks


----------



## Mul (Jul 24, 2017)

Gulp £10 onight no facilities. £18 showers, toilet, eleccy, indivual water Wi-Fi & a world of midgies.  At EDI airport now can't do lat long easy. Can Mr Laird oblige please ?


----------



## bartman (Jul 24, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Good news ...
> 
> Please can you confirm pricing details and location?
> 
> Thanks



They have it on their website here.
For those of us with adequate onboard power and a shower, £18 seems a bit steep just to empty the toilet cassette and take on fresh water.


----------



## The laird (Jul 24, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Good news ...
> 
> Please can you confirm pricing details and location?
> 
> Thanks



Will do chris ,I'm hopeing to talk with Gordon Allen when Im there if he is back from hisMotorhome tour of spain


----------



## The laird (Jul 24, 2017)

Mul said:


> Gulp £10 onight no facilities. £18 showers, toilet, eleccy, indivual water Wi-Fi & a world of midgies.  At EDI airport now can't do lat long easy. Can Mr Laird oblige please ?



? Lat long easy


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 24, 2017)

Mul said:


> Gulp £10 onight no facilities. £18 showers, toilet, eleccy, indivual water Wi-Fi



Seems pricey to me ... £18 is close to campsite rate rather than car park ...


----------



## Duckbill33 (Jul 24, 2017)

*1st Scottish aire*

Hi , just spent 6 wks touring Scotland we stayed on C & C sites for less with full facilities.we won't be staying there!! Plenty of cheap or free places to stay. Also we were told as a member of C & C  club we could pitch for 3hrs to fill up water empty toilet have shower and do your washing for around 7 quid , all you do is ring a site in advance. We used it.


----------



## Mul (Jul 24, 2017)

Cheaper than Bruges aires for same ... actually more. OK locations have their obvious differences but all the facilities and no no downsides. Location and ferry and walks are terrific.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Jul 24, 2017)

18 bangers to get the hole chewed off ye by deranged  midgies, and endless places to wildcamp, not for me. Wildcamping is wildcamping. Fair play to the members who have been to the fore in this and I know your efforts will be appreciated.
seamus


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cant understand why in Scotland they are using the French  term aire ,do they think more people will use it ? Why not motorhome/campervan parking Think the £18 will put most off , don't know the location and hope it does take off but lots of negatives already.


----------



## Mul (Jul 24, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant understand why in Scotland they are using the French  term aire ,do they think more people will use it ? Why not motorhome/campervan parking Think the £18 will put most off , don't know the location and hope it does take off but lots of negatives already.



Probably because that's what it is. Universally recognised in the same way as Croissant isn't "Fluffy light buttery pastry bread thing " in English/Scottish.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 24, 2017)

*As the "ABBA" song goes*

Money Money Money.

We like to wildcamp but are quite happy to pay occasionally.

At the moment in ROI
Several "camperstops" usually 10 euros for Water Sewage and Grey water..fair price especially if a good location and nice pitches.
An extra 5euros for EHU is too much
EHU is handy sometimes and happy to pay say 3euros/£

I think the owners are "shooting themselves in the wheel" by overpricing EHU
Clearly they have made a significant investment especially re EHU .......surely better to get £3 or 3Euro from more people.

The same goes for C&CC certified sites or Ex caravan club Listed sites

As per poundland..
I dont want one person to give me £1,000,000
Quite happy if 1,000,000 each give me £1

All donations to ???????


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 24, 2017)

To expensive unless 2 or more occupants and you need ehu.
I travel on my own since my wife died and have just booked Inverewe Gardens C&CC for 2 nights in August. They charge by person and it has cost me the grand total of £9.48 for 2 nights, grass pitch without ehu as I don't require it.
There is a promotion on at present, 30% reduction for grass pitches at certain club sites.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 24, 2017)

Mul said:


> Probably because that's what it is. Universally recognised in the same way as Croissant isn't "Fluffy light buttery pastry bread thing " in English/Scottish.



Germany --Stellpatz
Spain-- camperpark
belgium-- rv parks
holland ---motorhomeparks
portugal-- motorhomepark


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 24, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Germany --Stellpatz
> Spain-- camperpark
> belgium-- rv parks
> holland ---motorhomeparks
> portugal-- motorhomepark


Scotland--aire


----------



## witzend (Jul 24, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Cant understand why in Scotland they are using the French  term aire ,do they think more people will use it ? Why not motorhome/campervan parking Think the £18 will put most off , don't know the location and hope it does take off but lots of negatives already.



They Should call it a Campsite thats what it is their just using Aire as a advertising word because a lot of people want aires I've always said if we get aires in UK that they'll be at campsite prices and be campsites


----------



## Deleted member 40473 (Jul 26, 2020)

In New Zealand they are called Recreational Reserves or Department of Conservation camp grounds (DOC sites) depending on who provides them. They are usually free and have an allotted number of Motorhome spaces for motorhomes that have to be Certified Self Contained and display an associated blue sticker. They are regularly checked by a local Authority or Department of Conservation Officers. They mostly have at least drinking water and a long drop toilet which is always well serviced and don't smell. Most townships have public "Dump Stations" for grey and black water disposal. Landfill rubbish is disposed of in bags you have to pay for in supermarkets but recycling is free. Most stuff is recyclable or compostable and very little goes in the land fill bags.  We could learn a lot from New Zealand!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2020)

Is it an

aire
campsite
stopover
none of these
depends how much you pay
A serious question for @Geeky Philip

PS if we do not want to use the word aire what do we use ?
Car Park ? probably with the current POI system..but as with some other places ..a bit more than just a car-park


----------



## Val54 (Jul 26, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Is it an
> 
> aire
> campsite
> ...



But does it matter what its called, just saying ......


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2020)

Not really..will not go into why !


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 26, 2020)

Decided to treat ourselves and a couple of days ago we managed to get a booking on a “woodland hard standing” pitch at £25/night for a few nights from 9th August.  Very expensive for what it is but we’ve stayed there several times before it got “poshed up” and love the area.  On top of that we haven’t paid for anywhere since lockdown began in March so reckon we could justify the cost on those grounds!


----------



## mickymost (Jul 26, 2020)

bartman said:


> They have it on their website here.
> For those of us with adequate onboard power and a shower, £18 seems a bit steep just to empty the toilet cassette and take on fresh water.




Getting on to be similar to the price of a cheap campsite at £18 but each to their own etc, what do others think?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 26, 2020)

Duckbill33 said:


> *1st Scottish aire*
> 
> Hi , just spent 6 wks touring Scotland we stayed on C & C sites for less with full facilities.we won't be staying there!! Plenty of cheap or free places to stay. Also we were told as a member of C & C  club we could pitch for 3hrs to fill up water empty toilet have shower and do your washing for around 7 quid , all you do is ring a site in advance. We used it.



how did you just spend 6 weeks touring when Scotland was under Lockdown and the campsite were all closed?


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 26, 2020)

mickymost said:


> how did you just spend 6 weeks touring when Scotland was under Lockdown and the campsite were all closed?



Camouflaged van


----------



## mickymost (Jul 27, 2020)

runnach said:


> Not in July 2017, pay attention at the back.




OOOH I stand corrected  missed that important bit


----------

